
Ask HN: Are People Aware of the Brave Browser Fake Tor Tab? - LinuxBender
The Brave Browser added a &quot;Tor Private Browsing&quot; tab.  But it really isn&#x27;t.<p>It&#x27;s a Google Cloud Proxy tab, that then forwards to the Tor network.<p>What does this mean?  It means that people will be lured into a false sense of anonymity.  Many people will not understand they actually need to be running the Tor daemon to have any aspect of anonymity.<p>Google and the Brave team will be able to see every request a person makes and in some cases, HTTPS, for google certs.  Try it yourself.  Enable the Tor tab, then use any of the many sites that show your headers and see the Google Cloud Proxies.<p>What is their data retention policy and what enforces it?  What is paying for that cloud?  To support all brave users would require a large auto-scaling infrastructure.
======
coralreef
I tried it but I don't see any headers relating to google?

